# Another Obama Care post...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a link to an article. It shows where a company is giving its employees $2400 a year to either buy insurance on their own or go to the exchange. Because with the law the prices nearly doubled and they will not extend coverage to its employee's anymore. So this company is doing more than I am sure others will. But read how most are getting sticker shock and are not getting the "subsidies" which are needed to make it "affordable".

http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news ... -0EM.email

Now again... I saw the writing on the wall on this one but was shot down by many saying I was thinking the sky was falling. Go back and read my posts. I guess my "ramblings" are coming true!!

Also the administration is pumping their chests that they have 1 million enrollies.... Wasn't there 30 million people uninsured? So shouldn't that number be higher?? How many of those enrollies are people who got initially cancelled by their insurer because of the whole "you can keep your plan but can't" thing??

Like I have stated there is some good in this bill but a lot of bad. It needs to be revamped so it will actually lower costs, let people pick what coverages they want and need (single guys don't need to pay for maturity coverage, etc), etc. Let people design a policy they want. The government shouldn't tell them what they need for coverage.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was listening to a discussion on TV the other day and yes one million have gone on the site, but 90% didn't take the insurance. They are recorded simply for going in and entering data just to peruse the site, but didn't purchase. They are still lying to us.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I knew that as well that 1 million have signed up. But didn't know what percentage purchased. I knew they would use the sign up number not the actual number of people who purchased because that number looks better.

But let me rephrase my earlier statements that were made back when we debated this bill...

1. You won't be able to keep your policy you have now because it won't cover the minimum that is required by the purposed law...... *PROVEN TO BE CORRECT*

2. This law does nothing to lower the cost of insurance..... *PROVEN TO BE CORRECT*

3. People will be forced out of what employeers give them for insurance because the cost is too high or they will force them to buy it elsewhere..... *PROVEN TO BE CORRECT*

4. Industry or Businesses will pass the buck for providing insurance onto consumers..... * Don't know yet?????*

5. Businesses will cut hours of employees so they won't have to offer insurance.... *Not 100% proven yet but it seems that they are talking this way.*

Well I am batting .600 so far with the others will be determined the more time.


----------

